# Are these systems worth the $4,000 you pay for them?



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

hXXp://www.insidesun.com/69eb9cd069d219f8f38414a45385ee36.item

You may look at this post and this "wow,thats alot of plants,he must be dealing but to be honest,i grow all for personal use (i've been smoking very heavy now since 91) but i was wondering if anybody knew the average yield when using one of these? I've always grown outdoors or in soil so i feel it'd be stupid for me to invest in one of these at the moment due to my experience with hydro but i've been thinking about buying one after i do a couple harvest with the system i have now which holds 40 plants.The reason why i'd benefit from this is because i would not have to be constantly be growing,you figure,360 plants whether theyre short or not is gonna give you quite a hefty harvest.i have kids and hate the paranoid feeling i have when i'm growing indoors.(seeming as how they can take your kids,freedom,cars,home,and everything you've worked a whole life to get just because you decided to grow some plants of some stuff that has never been found deadly for one and for two,for me personally,the only thing that works for severe ligimentitous/tendonitious/arthritous pain) So i figured if i invested in one of these,i'd beable to lay low  for a while between grows  and i figure if your gonna have 10 or more plants,you minds as well have 360 due to the fact if your door gets knocked down by the you know whos.it wouldnt matter how many plants there were. can anybody give me any feedback on these systems or does anybody wanna throw in their $.02. i apreciate any feedback.positive or negative.-Thanks


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 26, 2008)

Talk to parkingjoe ... I think a mate of his actually bought one, as to whether he actually got it set up or not ... I don't know. Drop him a pm.

I personally wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

yea,it does seem pretty steep but then again..growing is a hobby. i can name alot of other hobbies where a 4,000  splurge is nothing (classic car collecting,hell,i know some guys out here with rims that cost more than this machine and i'd think i'd get much more enjoyment outta this system than what they get outta their rims but i'm just curious as to what the average yield is.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 26, 2008)

> and i'd think i'd get much more enjoyment outta this system



... or heartache. That's a lot of money man. There's plenty of cheaper, tried and tested systems out there. I wonder how cops would view that thing. 360 plants are still 360 plants, no matter how small they are. I doubt they would see it as a "hobby". Just lookin out for ya.

Peace RBH

PS Anybody who spends a few grand on rims, obviously has no sense.


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> i can name alot of other hobbies where a 4,000 splurge is nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't buy it. I would much rather build a smaller version and grow a few bigger plants. Just my thoughts. Take care and *be safe.*


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

see thats what i was thinking,it is 360 plants,but how big could you actually get them on that thing(by the pic of it..not very big) thats why i questioned the thing being $4,000.imagine how many systems you could buy with $4000...and they'd beable to be full size plants and not a bunch of 10 inch plants going into flower.


"yea, thats a good point. The thing is those other hobbies dont make money like that thing would,lol."

  very true but remember...we dont sell,this is all just for personal intake.

__________________


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2008)

Jeez...it's closer to $5000--that thing is $4700!  

Look at some DIY vertical systems.  I think that your yield could be about the same and you can put them together for a fraction of the $4700 they want for this thing.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 27, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> PS Anybody who spends a few grand on rims, obviously has no sense.


 

:ignore:


----------



## POTUS (Apr 27, 2008)

You could set up a NFT system for WAY less.

NFT is gravity based. One pump to the top and there is virtually no limit to the number of grow sites.

That thing is pretty.

Pretty expensive

Pretty unnecessary

Pretty cool gadget for those with too much money

Pretty pointless

Very pretty.

hehe

NFT.

4 inch PVC. "Stadium Seating" type setup. Each level has a slight decrease in elevation and drains into the next lower level.

Reservoir at the bottom. Pump in the reservoir. Pump one hour on, one hour off to the very highest point in the system.

Gravity does the rest.

Lights down the middle with no reflectors. They shine on all walls of green. The plants will grow toward the lights in the center.

A couple hundred dollars, not $5,000.

Piece of cake.


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2008)

hmmm.. for an even $5 grand, I'll fly out 'n build it for you!! 
j/k j/k.. 
but I can jut imagine the setup one could build w/ that kinda' cash. 
  I don't care what the number is, in regards to the law. 360 plants are going to result in an entirely different consideration from a judge or jury, than say 10 plants.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Definately. If you're caught with 10 plants, I'm sure it would be dealt with locally. If you're caught with 360 plants, I will guarantee that the feds will get involved. Feds= hard time and no leniency. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## POTUS (Apr 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> 360 plants are going to result in an entirely different consideration from a judge or jury, than say 10 plants.


 
Yep, I can see it now; "Yer honor, honest, I was going to smoke the entire 400 pounds of weed. Just me, yer honor. Honest!"

hehe, the judge would say "Imma gonna give you about 10 years to think about your next story, mebby it'll improve".

I grow 4 plants, once a year. (With the Aurora, it looks like it's going to last me two years this time).


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 27, 2008)

I would spend that money on building a grow room that your kids can't get into, like an outdoor building. Then you can grow year around with a smaller setup. Over 100 plants is fed territory. Larger plants will give you what you need without the possible leagal problems. It is much more difficult to grow in prison.


----------



## headband (Apr 27, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> "Yer honor, honest, I was going to smoke the entire 400 pounds of weed. Just me, yer honor. Honest!"


if i could get a over a pound of each 1ft tall plant in that, i would forsure buy it. a 1ft tall plant producing over a pound. I highly doubt you could get 400lbs outta that thing. I have a buddy who use's one. His buds are super super dense, super smelly and super tasting. Im sure alot has to do with the strains, but if I had $5000, i could get that thing payed off in one harvest. MMJ charges ridic prices. $400 oz. Anyways Ive seen his, and its a forest..


----------



## robz (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting contraption. Looks like it belongs on the international space station. For that price they probably did buy one for the station. LOL


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 28, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Yep, I can see it now; "Yer honor, honest, I was going to smoke the entire 400 pounds of weed. Just me, yer honor. Honest!"
> 
> :smoke1::rofl:


----------



## POTUS (Feb 28, 2009)

That contraption is just another example of how you can either use a match to light a ciggy or you can build a nuclear device costing 200 million dollars to light your ciggy.

Plainly said, it's a waste of money.


----------

